# Solved: Printer Server Quesitons



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a printer server full of printers which are working fine (server 2003)
I added a second printer server (for backup) (server 2008)

on the backup printer server I added the first server into the managment snap in.. so it shows both, then I added all the printers onto the backup server (just not shared out)

Questions:

-Why do most of the printers on the new server say (redirected 3), one says "on printer01" which is my main server...
-If the main printer server goes down, is there a way they will be redirected to my second servers printers? is that what the redirected means?
-If I have a printer on both servers, say "Lexmark 640XL" they shouldn't conflict at all over the network right? both are using the same IP port just on different computers. 

thx


----------



## ThePrutser (Oct 13, 2007)

*-Why do most of the printers on the new server say (redirected 3), one says "on printer01" which is my main server...*
Redirected usually means printers from a client connected via a RDP session. The client printers are redirected in the RDP session. This way you can print documents from your RDP session on the printer configured on the client. So there is probably a client connected via RDP to the server

*-If the main printer server goes down, is there a way they will be redirected to my second servers printers? is that what the redirected means?*
No, not automatically in the current setup. And no, that is not what redirected means.

*-If I have a printer on both servers, say "Lexmark 640XL" they shouldn't conflict at all over the network right? both are using the same IP port just on different computers*
As the computer name is different, this isn't a problem at all.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Excellent! I guess I have no issues then

Thank you sir


----------

